#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Χρόνος δήλωσης αμοιβής για τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου

## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι 2 ερωτήματα :

1. Η αμοιβή για τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου (δλδ πότε θα κοπεί η ΑΠΥ) πρέπει  να φαίνεται εντός του 2011 ? Ή μπορεί να αφορά και τα εισοδήματα του  2012 ? Το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ επειδή έχω καιρό να μπώ έχει ενημερωθεί σχετικά με τη  τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων ?

2. Η ημερομηνία σύμβασης ανάθεσης που θα κατατεθεί στο ΤΕΕ για τη  τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου προφανώς συμβαδίζει με τη χρονική περίοδο που θα  κοπεί η ΑΠΥ ? 

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

1. Η ΑΠΥ κόβεται με το πέρας των εργασιών. Εφόσον δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία του Ν.4014/11 δεν κόβεις ΑΠΥ αλλά μια πρόχειρη προσωρινή απόδειξη αν λαμβάνεις μέρος της αμοιβής σου έναντι.
Το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ έχει ενημερωθεί, αλλά δεν έχει ειδική κατηγορία αν θέλεις να βγάλεις μια βεβαίωση και μόνο χωρίς ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρεσιών διότι δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες.

2. Λογικά ναι. Δηλαδή, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, την ΑΠΥ πρέπει να την κόψεις με ημερομηνία μέχρι την 31.03.2012 οπότε και λήγει η διαδικασία του Ν.4014/11 για τις ρυθμίσεις των αυθαιρέτων.

----------


## maximos75

Επομένως Χάρη εάν εγώ συντάξω το κείμενο σύμβασης έργου μαζί με το πρότυπο πίνακα που εμπεριέχεται στο ΦΕΚ2289 μέσα στο 2012 θα πρέπει να τα καταθέσω στο ΤΕΕ και την εφορία μου μέχρι 20/2/13. Ομοίως η ΑΠΥ θα αφορά προφανώς εισοδήματα του 2012.

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον η ΑΠΥ κοπεί μέσα στο 2012 θα αφορά προφανώς εισοδήματα που αποκτήθηκαν μέσα στο 2012.

Η κατάθεση του συμφωνητικού στο ΤΕΕ και στην εφορία, υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να γίνει μέσα σ' ένα μήνα από την υπογραφή του. Η υπόθεση βασίζεται στην αντίστοιχη νομοθεσία για τα μισθωτήρια που είναι κι αυτά ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά.

Η συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση των συμφωνητικών που υποβάλλεται ηλεκτρονικά αφορά τα συμφωνητικά της προηγούμενης χρονιάς.

----------


## maximos75

> Εφόσον η ΑΠΥ κοπεί μέσα στο 2012 θα αφορά προφανώς εισοδήματα που αποκτήθηκαν μέσα στο 2012.
> 
> Η κατάθεση του συμφωνητικού στο ΤΕΕ και στην εφορία, υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να γίνει μέσα σ' ένα μήνα από την υπογραφή του. Η υπόθεση βασίζεται στην αντίστοιχη νομοθεσία για τα μισθωτήρια που είναι κι αυτά ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά.
> 
> Η συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση των συμφωνητικών που υποβάλλεται ηλεκτρονικά αφορά τα συμφωνητικά της προηγούμενης χρονιάς.



Αυτό εννοώ Χάρη , δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάπου να αναφέρεται ότι το συμφωνητικό πρέπει να συνταχθεί εντός του 2011. Κάλλιστα θα μπορύσε να υπογραφεί με ημερομηνία εντός του 2012 και να κατατεθεί μέχρι 20/2/13 εκτός εάν έχει προκύψει κάτι νεότερο και δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Xάρης

> 20/2/13


 Εδώ σε έχασα.
Λογικά το συμφωνητικό μπορεί να υπογραφεί και να κατατεθεί πριν κοπεί η ΑΠΥ, δηλαδή πριν ολοκληρωθεί η παροχή των υπηρεσιών.
Θεωρώ σωστό όμως να υπογράφεται πριν ξεκινήσουμε την όλη διαδικασία προς κατοχύρωσή μας.

----------


## maximos75

> Εδώ σε έχασα.
> Λογικά το συμφωνητικό μπορεί να υπογραφεί και να κατατεθεί πριν κοπεί η ΑΠΥ, δηλαδή πριν ολοκληρωθεί η παροχή των υπηρεσιών.
> Θεωρώ σωστό όμως να υπογράφεται πριν ξεκινήσουμε την όλη διαδικασία προς κατοχύρωσή μας.


Λέω εάν εγώ κάνω συμφωνητικό με ημερομηνία εντός του Ιανουαρίου του 12 δεν θα πρέπει να το καταθέσω την επόμενη χρονιά βάσει του νόμου δλδ μέχρι 20/2/13 ? Την ΑΠΥ μπορεί να τη κόψω μόλις τελειώσει η διαδικασία δλδ τέλη Μαρτίου του 12.

----------


## Xάρης

Στις 20.02.2013 θα πρέπει να καταθέσεις την συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση με τα συμφωνητικά.
Μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα από τη στιγμή της υπογραφής του θα πρέπει να κατατεθεί το ίδιο το συμφωνητικό στην εφορία.
Η ΑΠΥ όπως είπαμε μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η δουλειά, δηλαδή όπως είπες το αργότερο μέχρι 30.03.2012.

----------


## maximos75

> Στις 20.02.2013 θα πρέπει να καταθέσεις την συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση με τα συμφωνητικά.
> Μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα από τη στιγμή της υπογραφής του θα πρέπει να κατατεθεί το ίδιο το συμφωνητικό στην εφορία.
> Η ΑΠΥ όπως είπαμε μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η δουλειά, δηλαδή όπως είπες το αργότερο μέχρι 30.03.2012.


Δλδ ουσιαστικά 2 φορές ? Μία ένα μήνα μετά τις υπογραφές και μέχρι της 20/2 του επόμενου έτους τις συγκεντρωτικές ? Επειδή έχεις υπογραμμίσει το υποθέτω  στην αρχική σου απάντηση το έχουμε διασταυρώσει στο φόρουμ με αντίστοιχη ερώτηση ή έχει δοθεί απάντηση από φοροτεχνικό ? Θέλω να πω ότι το ΦΕΚ2289 αναφέρεται μόνο στις συγκεντρωτικές (δλδ το πινακάκι) και τπτ άλλο. Εκτός εάν ο νέος φορολογικός νόμος 3943/2011 λέει κάτι άλλο και δεν το έχω δει. Έχεις δίκιο για τα μισθωτήρια αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν έχουν σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό είναι μεταξύ εμού και του πελάτη και κρατάμε από 1 αντίτυπο ο καθένας. Βέβαια αναφέρεται μέσα και η αμοιβή θα μου πείς. Σε τεχνικό γραφείο που ήμουνα υποθέτω ότι η σύμβαση έργου που κάναμε επειδή δούλευα με ΑΠΥ πήγαινε από τον εργοδότη στην εφορία άρα είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο. Θα πάω πάντως στην εφορία τη Δευτέρα να ρωτήσω.

----------


## accounter

*Το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό πρέπει να συναφθεί μέχρι 31/12/2011 οπότε λήγει και η προθεσμία υποβολής της αίτησης για υποβολή στη ρύθμιση των αυθαιρέτων.*
*Στη συνέχεια κατατείθεται στο ΤΕΕ. Επίσης στην εφορία κατατείθεται με τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις συμφωνητικών, δηλ.συμφωνητικά που έχουν συναφθεί στο διάστημα από 1/10/2011 έως 31/12/2011 κατατείθονται στη Δ.Ο.Υ. μέχρι τις 20/01/2012.*
*Η γνώμη μου για την ΑΠΥ είναι, οτι ενα μέρος της αμοιβης εκδίδεται μέσα στο 2011.* 
*Η τακτοποίηση των αυθαιρέτων πραγματοποιείται, νομίζω, σε 2 φάσεις.*
*Η πρώτη φάση ολοκληρώνεται με την πληρωμή του παραβόλου και την υποβολή της αίτησης για ρύθμιση.*
*Η δεύτερη φάση ολοκληρώνεται με την κατάθεση των υπόλοιπων δικαιολογητικών, μέχρι 31/03/2012.*
*Εάν ισχύει το παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να εκδοθούν 2 ΑΠΥ με το ποσό της συμβατικής αμοιβής που έχουμε συμφωνήσει με τον πελάτη στο συμφωνητικό.*
*Εφόσον μεσολαβεί αλλαγή διαχειριστικής περιόδου θα κοπούν 2 ΑΠΥ, η μια μέσα στο 2011, και η άλλη μέχρι 31/03/2012.*

*Παρακάτω το παράδειγμα 1 και 2 από το Υπουργείο οικονομικών ταιριάζει στην περίπτωσή μας.*

*Άρθρο 13. Αποδείξεις λιανικής πώλησης αγαθών. Αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών.*

Σε περίπτωση παροχής υπηρεσιών η απόδειξη εκδίδεται στο χρόνο που ορίζεται από τις διατάξεις των παραγράφων 14 και 15 του άρθρου 12 για το τιμολόγιο, με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση παροχής υπηρεσιών από τους ασκούντες ελευθέριο επάγγελμα προς το Δημόσιο και τα Νομικά Πρόσωπα Δημοσίου Δικαίου, όπου η απόδειξη εκδίδεται με κάθε επαγγελματική τους είσπραξη, καθώς και την περίπτωση παροχής υπηρεσιών θεάματος ή μεταφοράς προσώπων όπου τα εισιτήρια εκδίδονται το αργότερο κατά το χρόνο έναρξης του θεάματος ή της μεταφοράς.

Επί εκτελέσεως οποιουδήποτε τεχνικού έργου ή εγκατάστασης που ανήκει σε ιδιώτη, η απόδειξη εκδίδεται κατά την παράδοση του έργου ή της εγκατάστασης και πάντως πριν από το τέλος της διαχειριστικής περιόδου για το έργο που έχει εκτελεστεί. Στην απόδειξη αυτή αναγράφεται και το ονοματεπώνυμο, η διεύθυνση του πελάτη και το είδος του έργου ή της εγκατάστασης ».

*Σχολιασμός:* 
Με την παράγραφο 22 του άρθρου 19 του ν. 3842/2010 εναρμονίστηκε ο χρόνος έκδοσης των αποδείξεων παροχής υπηρεσιών των ασκούντων ελευθέριο επάγγελμα κατονομαζόμενο στην παράγραφο 1 του άρθρου 48 του ν. 2238/1994 με τον χρόνο έκδοσης των αποδείξεων και των λοιπών περιπτώσεων παροχής υπηρεσιών όλων των επιτηδευματιών, πλην της περίπτωσης είσπραξης των σχετικών αμοιβών τους από το Δημόσιο και τα Ν.Π.Δ.Δ., όπου η απόδειξη εξακολουθεί να εκδίδεται με κάθε επαγγελματική τους είσπραξη. Έτσι με τις νέες διατάξεις η απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσίας των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών εκδίδεται με την ολοκλήρωση της παροχής (έναρξη ισχύος από* 1.1.2011*). 

Όταν δε η παροχή υπηρεσίας διαρκεί, η απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσίας εκδίδεται κατά το χρόνο που καθίσταται απαιτητό μέρος της αμοιβής, για το μέρος αυτό και την υπηρεσία που παρασχέθηκε. Πάντως, η απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσίας δεν μπορεί να εκδοθεί πέραν της διαχειριστικής περιόδου που παρασχέθηκε η υπηρεσία, χωρίς να αποκλείεται και η προγενέστερη έκδοσή της, εντός της ίδιας διαχειριστικής περιόδου, για υπηρεσία βεβαία και εκκαθαρισμένη.
Με τις νέες διατάξεις αποσυσχετίζεται πλέον ο χρόνος έκδοσης των Α.Π.Υ. των εν λόγω επιτηδευματιών από την είσπραξη των αμοιβών τους και κατά συνέπεια αυτοί υποχρεούνται να εκδώσουν, όπως και οι λοιποί επιτηδευματίες που παρέχουν υπηρεσίες, τις σχετικές Α.Π.Υ. στους χρόνους που ορίζονται ανωτέρω, ανεξαρτήτως εάν εισπράξουν ή όχι τη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή.

Διευκρινίζεται ότι για υπηρεσίες που έχουν παρασχεθεί από ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες πριν την έναρξη ισχύος των εν λόγω διατάξεων (1.1.2011), ήτοι έως 31.12.2010 και δεν έχουν εισπραχθεί οι αμοιβές, όπως ορίζεται στη περ. ιβ΄ της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 92 του ν.3842/2010, οι σχετικές Α.Π.Υ. εκδίδονται με την είσπραξη αυτών. Στη περίπτωση δηλαδή που η παροχή της υπηρεσίας ξεκίνησε πριν την 1.1.2011 και συνεχίζεται και μετά την ημερομηνία αυτή, για την αμοιβή που αντιστοιχεί στη παρασχεθείσα υπηρεσία πριν την 1.1.2011 η Α.Π.Υ. θα εκδοθεί όταν εισπραχθεί, ενώ για την αμοιβή που αντιστοιχεί στην υπηρεσία που παρασχέθηκε από 1.1.2011, όταν ολοκληρωθεί, ανεξάρτητα από την είσπραξη ή όχι αυτής.

Για την πληρέστερη κατανόηση των ανωτέρω παραθέτουμε ενδεικτικά τα ακόλουθα παραδείγματα:

*Παράδειγμα 1ο*
Ορθοδοντικός συμφωνεί τον Οκτώβριο θεραπεία με ιδιώτη πελάτη του διάρκειας έξη μηνών αντί ποσού 2.000 ευρώ. Στο τέλος του έτους (λήξη διαχειριστικής περιόδου) πρέπει να εκδώσει Α.Π.Υ. με ποσό 1.000 ευρώ ανεξάρτητα εάν θα εισπράξει ή όχι την αμοιβή του, εφόσον έγινε έναρξη της παροχής υπηρεσιών εντός του έτους αυτού.

*Παράδειγμα 2ο*
Προγραμματιστής συμβάλλεται με Τράπεζα και αναλαμβάνει στις 20 Νοεμβρίου τρέχοντος έτους την εκπόνηση μελέτης ανάπτυξης λογισμικού αντί του ποσού των 12.000 και την επίβλεψη των εργασιών σύνδεσης και λειτουργίας δικτύου αντί του ποσού των 8.000 . Παραδίδει το σύνολο του λογισμικού (χωρίς ενδιαμέσως να έχει παραδοθεί μέρος αυτού) στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου του επόμενου έτους οπότε και εκδίδει την Α.Π.Υ. για το ποσό των 12.000 (ανεξαρτήτως του εάν εισπράξει το συμφωνηθέν τίμημα ή όχι), ενώ την Α.Π.Υ. των 8.000  για την επίβλεψη των εργασιών την εκδίδει με το πέρας της επίβλεψης αυτών. Σε περίπτωση που η επίβλεψη των εργασιών συνεχίζεται μετά το πέρας της διαχειριστικής περιόδου κατά την οποία αυτή (επίβλεψη) άρχισε, στο τέλος της διαχειριστικής περιόδου εκδίδει Α.Π.Υ. για το μέρος της επίβλεψης των εργασιών, επί του ποσού των 8.000, που έχει πραγματοποιήσει μέχρι τότε (ανεξαρτήτως του εάν εισπράξει το αναλογούν συμφωνηθέν τίμημα ή όχι), ενώ την Α.Π.Υ. για το υπόλοιπο ποσό την εκδίδει το αργότερο με το πέρας της επίβλεψης των εργασιών.

Σε περίπτωση που το λογισμικό παραδίδεται τμηματικά, τότε εκδίδεται στον ίδιο χρόνο με την παράδοση του μέρους του λογισμικού η Α.Π.Υ. που αναλογεί στο συμφωνηθέν τίμημα, δεδομένου ότι ολοκληρώνεται μέρος της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. 

Στο ίδιο παράδειγμα, εάν συμφωνηθεί ενιαία τιμή 20.000 μεταξύ των αντισυμβαλλομένων, τόσο για την εκπόνηση της μελέτης ανάπτυξης λογισμικού, όσο και για την επίβλεψη των εργασιών, τότε όταν παραδοθεί το λογισμικό ο προγραμματιστής πρέπει να εκδώσει την Α.Π.Υ. με το ποσό τουλάχιστον που αναλογεί στις παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες ανάπτυξης του λογισμικού, δεδομένου ότι αυτές είναι φορολογικά διακριτές και αυτοτελείς υπηρεσίες σε σχέση με τις υπηρεσίες επίβλεψης, και επομένως η τιμολόγησή τους πραγματοποιείται στους χρόνους που ορίζονται ανωτέρω.

*Παράδειγμα 3ο*
Λογιστής αναλαμβάνει την τήρηση βιβλίων και στοιχείων εταιρείας αντί του ποσού των 100 ανά μήνα, οπότε εκδίδει τη σχετική Α.ΠΥ. τουλάχιστον μέχρι το τέλος κάθε μήνα (δεν αποκλείεται να εκδοθεί και σε προγενέστερο χρόνο, εφόσον η υπηρεσία είναι βεβαία και εκκαθαρισμένη), ενώ για την σύνταξη και υποβολή των φορολογικών της δηλώσεων (Φ.Π.Α., Εισοδήματος κ.λ.π.) συμφωνεί το ποσό των 80 ανά δήλωση, οπότε εκδίδει τη σχετική Α.Π.Υ. με την υποβολή κάθε δήλωσης (και στις δύο ανωτέρω περιπτώσεις ανεξαρτήτως του εάν εισπράξει το συμφωνηθέν τίμημα ή όχι).

----------

chalow, maximos75, Xάρης

----------


## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι έχουμε κάνενα πρότυπο καταστάσεων συμφωνητικών για την εφορία ? Νομίζω ότι μόνο αυτό δεν καταθέτουμε στην εφορία σύμφωνα και με τα λεγόμενα του κ.Κολυδά ? Την εφορία έτσι και αλλιώς δεν την ενδιαφέρει το κείμενο του συμφωνητικού αλλά να φαίνεται μόνο το ύψος της αμοιβής.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατέβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το αρχείο excel στο οποίο υπάρχουν όλες οι σχετικές φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις των μηχανικών ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών, σύνδεσμοι προς σχετικά έντυπα, μεταξύ των οποίων κι αυτό που ζητάς, καθώς και σύνδεσμοι προς τη σχετική νομοθεσία, ΟΛΑ Σ' ΕΝΑ!

Τα συμφωνητικά συνοδεύουν τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις αλλά δεν τα κρατά η εφορία. Τα ζητά απλώς για έλεγχο της κατάστασης. 
Ανάλογα όμως με την ΔΟΥ μπορεί να μην τα θέλουν, να αρκούνται στις καταστάσεις και να μην κάνουν έλεγχο.

Προσοχή στην περίπτωση που η αμοιβή είναι άνω των 6.000¤. Στην περίπτωση αυτή το συμφωνητικό κατατίθεται στην εφορία πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών.

----------

maximos75

----------


## maximos75

> Κατέβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το αρχείο excel στο οποίο υπάρχουν όλες οι σχετικές φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις των μηχανικών ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών, σύνδεσμοι προς σχετικά έντυπα, μεταξύ των οποίων κι αυτό που ζητάς, καθώς και σύνδεσμοι προς τη σχετική νομοθεσία, ΟΛΑ Σ' ΕΝΑ!
> 
> Τα συμφωνητικά συνοδεύουν τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις αλλά δεν τα κρατά η εφορία. Τα ζητά απλώς για έλεγχο της κατάστασης. 
> Ανάλογα όμως με την ΔΟΥ μπορεί να μην τα θέλουν, να αρκούνται στις καταστάσεις και να μην κάνουν έλεγχο.
> 
> Προσοχή στην περίπτωση που η αμοιβή είναι άνω των 6.000¤. Στην περίπτωση αυτή το συμφωνητικό κατατίθεται στην εφορία πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών.


Φοβερό αρχείο Χάρη , ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφε. Έτσι πρόχειρα που το είδα για το μόνο που είχα ρίξει μια ματιά και στη *Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων* για διευκρινήσεις είναι η κατάσταση φορολογικής αναμόρφωσης την οποία δεν τη γνώριζα και δεν έχω στείλει ποτέ στο παρελθόν.

----------

